# Frameless full butterfly shot 8mm steel 2040 tubes



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! .. I was asked by a few people how I shoot full butterfly with tubes frameless... I shoot like this often and really enjoy it .. I do not turn or tweak the pouch .. just pull back with a even grip and release .. it came over time.. if you expierment with frameless shooting be careful .. it can end bad .. just wanted to show this shot on a cat tail weed from around 15 meters.. I used 8mm steel .. and 2040 amber tubes  thank you all for looking ! . If you have any questions please feel free to ask and we will try to figure it out together  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shot man how many inches of tube r u using looks like 5 meters lol . Even sounds mean.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

“Could end badly”. LoL Famous last words. Nice shootn buddy!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting brother. Frameless is a lot of fun.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting! I'm still too chicken to try frameless!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Nice shot man how many inches of tube r u using looks like 5 meters lol . Even sounds mean.


Thanks PB!!! Appreciate that man !  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> "Could end badly". LoL Famous last words. Nice shootn buddy!


Lol! No doubt about that brother!! .. havent hit myself in a long time !!! Knock on wood!!  haha .. thank you !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting brother. Frameless is a lot of fun.


Thanks brother!! .. I really like to shoot sometimes .. when my LBS isnt behaving 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

StringSlap said:


> Nice shooting! I'm still too chicken to try frameless!


Thanks brother ! .. it is nerve racking at first lol! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are definitely talented


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> You are definitely talented


Thank you my friend ! I just love to shoot ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

